
First 4G Android Phone Feels Like the Future - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_htc_4g
======
pedalpete
I'm not from the US, so don't know about coverage in specific areas, but with
this sentence 'We took the phone to three different locations in San Francisco
where AT&T has coverage holes, and in every case, had a 3G data connection',
isn't it possible (or even probable) that they could go to other locations
where the iPhone would have coverage and the EVO wouldn't?

Also, wouldn't continuously 'driving around town to test the GPS and 3G
signals' drive down the battery of any device?

Isn't it like saying they watched video on a phone and the battery didn't last
all day? Would it have faired better on a different device?

~~~
sundarurfriend
Regarding the 3G coverage, my understanding is that EVO had a connection with
the _same service provider_ i.e., AT&T, which probably means that it has a
better antenna and signal capturing abilities. Note that I'm not from the US
either.

